# (Erotica) Dark Damsel: Betrayals (Superheroine in peril fiction)



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Betrayals (Dark Damsel)

http://www.amazon.com search for: B00E664X2K or Dark Damsel Betrayals

Heroine in Peril fiction: For ADULT audiences only.

A 47,000 word novel. Contains graphic sex. (All characters 19yrs old or older) For adults who don't object to sex in their fiction.

Dark Damsel, the costumed vigilante of the Hub City has a new enemy: Shamrock.

Colleen O'Brien, until lately the chairwoman of the powerful crime gang, "The Organization", needs to bring in Dark Damsel in order to regain her position. She becomes the costumed villain, Shamrock, and engages Dark Damsel in a battle of wits, strength, determination, and treachery.

On the ropes, with her allies stripped from her side, can Dark Damsel fight on to victory, or will she succumb to the forces of evil, and become the slave of Shamrock and her gang?

By my Pen Name: Echo Chambers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Heroine in Peril fiction: For ADULT audiences only.

Betrayal is an ugly concept. Dark Damsel and her foe both feel the impact of this in a battle between good and evil, where only one can win.

Check out Betrayals (Dark Damsel)

Search http://amazon.com for B00E664X2K or Dark Damsel Betrayals


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark Damsel lives by night, hunts criminals in the Hub City. Can you hunt her down? I can't link to the story, given the new rules, but I can give a hint or two. Try Amazon.com. Try their search engine. Try entering Dark Damsel and Echo Chambers into the search engine. Or, to make it even simpler: B00E664X2K Then with a simple click, you can begin the hunt. Wild books taste better than tame ones. Your joy in using your skill and cunning to bring down a wild book will more than make up for the effort. Try it today! You may find it exhilarating.

In "Betrayals", Dark Damsel faces her opposite number, a costumed foe, Shamrock. Will Dark Damsel find her nemesis in this woman, or will she rise above adversity to defeat her adversary? Hunt down a copy of Betrayals to discover her fate and the fate of The Hub City! Do it now, while time remains, before Shamrock can gather more allies.

http://amazon.com  B00E664X2K

at present, Dark Damsel is available through KU (Kindle Unlimited].


----------

